# Heres what I did last Saturday



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

We have about 45-50 acres of wooded ground. I pull logs and pile them as I have time. Then I get a local Amish guy in with a firewood processor. He bought the processor burnt from an insurance company. He spent and entire winter rebuilding it. It also has a stand alone 30 ft conveyor. It has a 60 inch circular blade and will cut through a 24" hickory in 6 seconds. One push of the splitter and the entire pieces is split and up the conveyor. We completed that pile shown in under 6 hrs, less the stacked wood I split beforehand. If I had big straight logs that pile would have taken half the time...One man runs the machine, and its a full time job for the second guy to load logs, and clean up the fines under the splitter. I have to provide transportation of the conveyor and operator, but for $350 for the day it was quite the deal...


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

Thats an impressive outfit. For $350 you can't hardly go wrong.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Need to get me one of them


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

That's impressive. That guy has a good thing going! What are you going to do with all the extra time now? ha ha

Chris


----------

